# Any leaked screens of 10.3 out there?



## twiggs462 (Apr 23, 2003)

Is there any leaked screens for OS X (10.3)?  Just wondering... I was kinda curious if there were any GUI changes at all...

Thanks in advanced...


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 23, 2003)

Nope.


----------



## Vyper (Apr 23, 2003)

I don't even think there are any Panther builds out there yet ¬¬

not until WWDC at least..


----------



## ksv (Apr 24, 2003)

apple seems to be more careful with product testing outside of the HQs now after all the leaks in 2002 (iMac, G4 motherboard, iApp betas). and we all know that _nothing_ leaks out from the HQs. they're obviously heading for a more "public" beta release at WWDC this time, and you can be pretty sure both cd images and screenshots will float all over the net shortly after the wwdc attendees have got their pre-release cds 

http://developer.apple.com/wwdc/


----------



## Androo (Apr 24, 2003)

how much do tickets cost for wwdc? $4000 us?


----------



## thisbechuck (Apr 26, 2003)

http://www.apple-x.net/modules.php?...e=article&sid=283&mode=thread&order=0&thold=0


----------



## fryke (Apr 26, 2003)

A fake, though a nice and funny one...


----------



## ksv (Apr 26, 2003)




----------



## Vyper (Apr 26, 2003)

:O


----------



## Stridder44 (Apr 27, 2003)

Im I the only one who thinks that the second post above is alittle larger than normal?


----------



## infected (Apr 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by thisbechuck _
> *http://www.apple-x.net/modules.php?...e=article&sid=283&mode=thread&order=0&thold=0 *


the website is down, could someone post the image.


----------



## dlloyd (Apr 27, 2003)

Go here for info: http://www.apple-x.net/
The site got overloaded so they had to take down all the PHP and stuff. All that is left now is a big text page and links to the screen shots.

_Man_ Apple is going to be pissed


----------



## serpicolugnut (Apr 27, 2003)

> Man Apple is going to be pissed



Not sure why they would be. Other than the about this mac box and the "piles" icon, there's no real secret being given away by those captures.

But, needless to say, if Arent Fox sends them a cease and decist letter, the chances are good that they are real.


----------



## dlloyd (Apr 27, 2003)

Anyone else notice that the X in the About This Mac window is a whole lot darker?


----------



## testman (Apr 28, 2003)

Are you people SO sure that these images are of Panther?

Cause if they are I cannot find anything good about Panther...  

Until someone will post some interesting pictures I am more than happy with Jaguar!


----------



## fryke (Apr 28, 2003)

A new operating system isn't (and shouldn't be) about new colours and icons, but functions. The screenshots (and no-one knows if they're authentic but the 'maker') show one or two of maybe fifty new functions of an early build of Panther.


----------



## BBenve (Apr 28, 2003)

KSV that is a fake...simple reason..you have a Srver edition of OS X since there are the icon from the server version on your dock..but the about box sais Mac OS X ...and not Server.... you should have hided those icons... nice try  nice PS...but try again


----------



## dlloyd (Apr 28, 2003)

BBenve: You don't know that he doesn't have an early build of 10.3.
What if the new version has applications with those icons? What if he put those icons on another application that he has? What if he somehow copied the applications from the server version onto his normal version of the OS?
There are many ways that he could have put those icons in his dock, and you can't know for sure.

My person opinion, however, is that he is just having a joke with us.


----------



## BBenve (Apr 28, 2003)

Well.. you cannt copy the app from server to client...it won t work.. i tried..i have the server version and i tried that myself...
Panther won t havethose app since they are server specific...and i seriously doubt apple will give the only app that make Server different from client  for free in panther....

Nexw App with those icons.. i doubt it.. since an icon is a trademark something that describes the app...  he coud have got the icons... true..; but very unlikely.. not saying impossible...
plus why showing a build screenshoot.. if he has Panther.. why doesn t he show us the COOL stuff...???? 

I rest my case


----------



## tsizKEIK (Apr 28, 2003)

guys. really nice images. 

but i would expect a bit more detail in any of these FakE images..  nice try though... lol !


----------



## dlloyd (Apr 28, 2003)

Like I said, I think the ones on Apple-X are real, I think that KSV's is a fraud though 

I could be wrong though


----------



## rhale1 (Apr 28, 2003)

Defently not real. Those are server icons, and even I could toss together that about box in IB and make it look good.


----------



## cybergoober (Apr 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BBenve _
> *Well.. you cannt copy the app from server to client...it won t work.. i tried..i have the server version and i tried that myself...
> Panther won t havethose app since they are server specific...and i seriously doubt apple will give the only app that make Server different from client  for free in panther....
> 
> ...



While I'm sure ksv's pic is probably a fake (anyone remember the Palm running OS X?), you can actually get those icons on a non-server machine. There is an Admin Tools disk that ships with OS X Server. It allows you to install those tools on an OS X client system so that you can remotely administer the server. Although I'm not sure you could install the Jaguar Server admin tools on a Panther client.


----------



## fryke (Apr 28, 2003)

I hope you all read what KSV was _writing_ inside the screenshot (plus the smiley). Let's only talk about the apple-x.net shots for now, please...


----------



## cybergoober (Apr 28, 2003)

Here's a partial screenshot of my system.

10.2.5 client with Admin Tools installed


----------



## BBenve (Apr 28, 2003)

And that proved you got the server icon on the dock..not that the app is running.......NeXT please... plus the BUILD NUMBER AND THE VERSION have never been in the same box..... you need to click to switch between the 2 and i am talking about the Apple-x  pics on that one


----------



## cybergoober (Apr 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BBenve _
> *And that proved you got the server icon on the dock..not that the app is running.......NeXT please... plus the BUILD NUMBER AND THE VERSION have never been in the same box..... you need to click to switch between the 2 and i am talking about the Apple-x  pics on that one *



Good grief. If you _purchased_ OS X Server you know it came with the Admin Tools disk. Put that disk in a non-server box and install the tools. Then if you go to /Applications/Utilities you'll see these new icons. When you double-click them, guess what?... they launch and you can remotely administer an OS X Server box! Holy crap! That must be some kinda voodoo or something.

Sorry for the sarcastic tone, but I feel like you're pretty much calling me a liar without coming right out and saying it.

oh, here:


----------



## garymum4d (Apr 28, 2003)

Maybe i'm getting the wrong end of the stick here but are you saying the server admin apps wiil not work on client!! because they do!! I control may Jag server via my Ti Powerbook running client Jag with no problems, I just copied the apps across the network


----------



## dlloyd (Apr 28, 2003)

Nah, that is just what they have been arguing about. cybergoober is saying that they _do_ work


----------



## ksv (Apr 28, 2003)

> KSV that is a fake...simple reason..you have a Srver edition of OS X since there are the icon from the server version on your dock..but the about box sais Mac OS X ...and not Server.... you should have hided those icons... nice try  nice PS...but try again



I didn't even use PS for that one, Terminal and some basic knowledge is enough 
Those icons are there because I remotely administer a server - how else do you think Xserves are managed?



> I hope you all read what KSV was _writing_ inside the screenshot (plus the smiley). Let's only talk about the apple-x.net shots for now, please...



ssh!  



> While I'm sure ksv's pic is probably a fake (anyone remember the Palm running OS X?)



It's called e.sync actually and is in beta stage right now  

Oh, and here's the latest build of 10.3 - 7L19. It comes with PinkPantherTunes installed


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 28, 2003)

Yeah, all _those_ screenshots are fake.


----------



## dlloyd (Apr 28, 2003)

Well, at least both of you are fair hands with Photoshop 
I say KSV did a better job though 
Giaguara: what is it about you an terminals when you take screen shots?


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 28, 2003)

... Just because I use them all the time anyway? (And I didn't do anything more than 60 % size ... ) ::angel::


----------



## dlloyd (Apr 28, 2003)

Oooooooooh.
For me then it would probably be Safari and TextEdit and Safari and Deimos Rising and Safari and Terminal and Safari and Fireworks and Safari and iChat and Safari and Mail and blah and Safari and blah and Safari and blah and Safari....


----------



## peve (May 1, 2003)

i don't think it's panther.

the piles-thing doesn't do the trick.


----------



## JesseRPI (May 1, 2003)

I think I accidentally got some misdirected mail... after installing the unlabelled CD, I now apparently have OS X 10.4 (Kitten). I'd post screen shots, but I'll probably have Jobs, himself, knocking down my door with the Apple Secret Police! Anyway, I think I'm going to just seal this up really carefully and forward it to its intended recipient...

PS. Just wait until this is out!!! This things looks 'adorable!'


----------



## Ricky (May 2, 2003)

I have all of you beat.    I have 10.5.3 on here.
http://www.anim8.biz/lion.jpg
Androo's premonition came true!    It's all green!!!


----------



## JFlynn (May 2, 2003)

how come KSV's screen shot has a copyright of 2004 and Giaguara's has a copyright of 2003 (in the "about this mac" window)? strange huh *sarcasm*

KSV's doesnt have the build number either... Im not sure if that makes it valid or not, because I would think that a beta version would have the build number (like safari does).

Oh well, looks like we're waiting till june for some real info...


----------



## Giaguara (May 2, 2003)

Hey, even the normally released stuff have the build number. So a closeup from the previous...






Your turn ksv ...


----------



## toast (May 2, 2003)




----------

